

Our 8 Brightest Hopes for Keeping Up With Moore's Law - markbnine
http://discovermagazine.com/photos/26-our-8-brightest-hopes-for-keeping-up-with-moores-law

======
kristianp
Scrolling (blurry-looking) text inside flash. Fail.

